# My new baby boy!!!



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

I was surprised last night by my hubby with my v v early Christmas present! 

And here he is.....
In the car on the way home









And at home settling in









































He is pure white, so far anyway, and a wee pet, I'm in love :love7:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

He is super cute!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh wow! He is yummy! I love my smooths, but I could be seriously tempted by a white long coat.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Congrats on the new baby. He is adorable!


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

He is so cute, how old is he? such a little thing.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

He is adorable. He looks so tiny. How old is he now? Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

OMG! Wow! he is BEAUTIFUL sugarchi! how perfect is he! ! He has the most sweet face I've ever seen, I'm in love and hes not even mine hahaha. You have the 3 cutest babies! demand constant picture updates now haha, do you have a name?


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Oh My! He's beautiful! I love his spotted nose!


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas!! He is beautiful. I love his little freckle nose.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

OH. MY. GOSH. He is beautiful!!!!! He is just perfect. Have you decided on a name yet?


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

That's an angel! A pure angel !! I love the black on the nose !


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am getting so puppy broody.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Sorry I'm taking so long but I can't take my eyes off him! I've always wanted a white chi, I can't believe I have one! 
No name yet! But haven't had a chance to look through all the names use have all suggested yet, really can't decide wat to call him!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh wow, is he ever stunning! I love everything about him!! That nose is just begging to be smooched.<3


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love him!! Awesome Xmas present!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I want a christmas present like that ! Congrats


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Haha I know I'm spoilt! Feeling a little guilty getting such a good present and sooo early, but I love him tooooo much to be too upset over it  lol

If it wasn't for my hubby disagreeing with every name i like I would have one long ago! 
Do use think his nose will stay like that or what usually happens? X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

His nose should fill in as he grows up.


----------



## bavarianedelweiss (Feb 17, 2012)

*white baby*

LOOOOOVE!!!
Wow, where did you get him from??


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> His nose should fill in as he grows up.


So you think it will be black?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, he will probably have black spots under his fur around his nose too.


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

bavarianedelweiss said:


> LOOOOOVE!!!
> Wow, where did you get him from??


A local breeder, I had seen him advertised 2 weeks ago with his brother and sister and told my hubby he was my dream chi, he knows I've always wanted a white one but there was none for sale when I was looking for my girls.

We may be eating beans on toast for a month but I got my dream chi, lol


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Yes, he will probably have black spots under his fur around his nose too.


Cool thank u, I don't mind though, just curious  

Oh I love him, he's done 2 wee wees outside already!

I get such a thrill out of toilet training lol


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Super cute! Can't wait to see what he looks like when he's grown up!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Super cute! Can't wait to see what he looks like when he's grown up!


Ye me neither! I hate waiting! But love them as puppies, can't have it both ways!

I wonder will he stay white or will he cream up a bit


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I think he'll "cream up". 

He's super sweet, congrats on your new addition! Enjoy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Congratulations!! He is absolutely stunning and will fit right in with his gorgeous sisters! Your hubby did a great job picking him out! So happy for you! Kisses to the new baby!!!! Xoxoxoxoxo!


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

He is b-eautiiiiful! Congratz!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh my what a cutie.


----------



## Rolo n Buttons (Sep 22, 2012)

Awww, what a cutey-wooty gorgeous ball of cotton wooly fluffy gorgeousness!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Ooowaaah, what a sweety! So tell us the story, did hubby walk thru the door with him, did he take you somewhere by surprise by saying you were going somewhere else .... how did that gorgeous man put it into play for you?


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

SugarChi said:


> I wonder will he stay white or will he cream up a bit


Kalisee was all pink and pure white the first few weeks. All of a sudden, a few weeks ago, her pink is much darker, she has freckles on her once bubble gum pink belly, and although her fur is still very white but there are bits of cream (or tan) on her back now (a bit like a saddle) and on the tips of her ears. I think she will get more tan though. I saw a picture of her mother and she is white and tan. (or cream) 

She is a smoothie though, so I dont know how it goes with the everbeautiful long haired chi.

So, did you decide on a name for that fantastic Christmas gift?


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I had a white chi years ago ,his nose was always brown


----------



## gemleigh (Sep 20, 2011)

he is very cute.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

He's gorgeous! Congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

He is Soo cute! Were you super surprise when your hubby brought him in? Have you got a name for him?


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sooooo beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yes I was SO surprised! Like I go on about chis all the time and I'm always looking at pups for sale but I really didn't think he would actually get me one, without me really hassling him lol.

Yes we finally have a name, my daughter has picked it as me and hubby cannot agree on one at all.

So his name is Ziggy! Don't ask why she decided on that, but she's adamant that is his name, so I've been left with no choice, Ziggy it is


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Ziggy is a great name. How is he getting on with the girls?


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Ziggy is a great name. How is he getting on with the girls?


Awe thank u! I really couldn't think of any mane I wanted more than it so thought it would be nice to let her name him.

Sugars ignoring him like she does all other dogs at first and Spice is trying to play, but she's a little rough so needs watched carefully! He seems very social himself, he's going up to them wagging his tail and when they play with each other he cries a little as if hes feeling left out, so cute. 
Here's the only pic so far of them together


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

He doesn't look real, he looks like he is made of cotton wool. I love the fact that Sugar is sticking her tongue out at him in that photo....


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Wicked Pixie said:


> He doesn't look real, he looks like he is made of cotton wool. I love the fact that Sugar is sticking her tongue out at him in that photo....


He really is super white! 

Lol I only noticed that when you said it, that's so Sugar, she doesn't welcome others as well as Spice does. But she was the same with Spice at first too and now they are best friends.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

sugar is a diva and needs to show newbies who goes where! lol he us adorableness x infiniti! i love white chis too! let alone longhairs hehe. congrats abd have fun spoiling! i know i still am lol


----------



## Mike&Tibi (Jul 22, 2012)

he's miracle!)


----------



## ElvisPresley'sMom (Sep 5, 2012)

Sooooooo beautiful! I'm jealous hehe


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

Hayley he's lovely... Nose should fill in.. If the pigment there is black it'll stay black if its brown it'll darken to darker brown. 

He will probably end up cream and white... Although one of my boys who I was adamant was going to be cream is a parti colour! Spots appeared at 5 months :s. if he goes cream he'll get a skunk stripe first  

Very pretty family you have now.. Still think sugar is my favourite  daisy says hi btw! X


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

What a sweetie!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> Hayley he's lovely... Nose should fill in.. If the pigment there is black it'll stay black if its brown it'll darken to darker brown.
> 
> He will probably end up cream and white... Although one of my boys who I was adamant was going to be cream is a parti colour! Spots appeared at 5 months :s. if he goes cream he'll get a skunk stripe first
> 
> Very pretty family you have now.. Still think sugar is my favourite  daisy says hi btw! X


Awe thanks Sarah  And hi Daisy! How's wee Daisy getting on? How old is she now?? 

See at the min he's pure bright white, but I do know that most pups do turn cream and as u say can develop dark spots. But does that mean there's no such thing as a pure white chi? If not how would u kno whether a pups gonna be white or not? Or do u not know till they are duly grown? 
Wat age do u think he will have the skunk stripe at? 

Did the white pup u bread change colour? X


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

What a cutie patootie!!!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Awe thanks Sarah  And hi Daisy! How's wee Daisy getting on? How old is she now??
> 
> See at the min he's pure bright white, but I do know that most pups do turn cream and as u say can develop dark spots. But does that mean there's no such thing as a pure white chi? If not how would u kno whether a pups gonna be white or not? Or do u not know till they are duly grown?
> Wat age do u think he will have the skunk stripe at?
> ...


Shell be 3 in November!!!! Shes fab.. still the boss lol..

What colour are hes ears?? Although saying that Hush always had cream ears and he is far from cream.. LOL You can get pure white but i dont think it happens often.. they seem to be cream and white.. i really dont know how you can tell. Hush was white at birth.. then ears went cream and i thought oh he'd be cream.. then about 5 months he started developing darker spots.. which Lucy (his owner) thought she'd spilt tea on him and bathed him ahahaha.. anyway hes a parti colour now.. White and Cream.. hes like a glow in the dark white lol....

Skunk stripe appears with change over of coat 4-5 months..you should know his colour by about 6 months as it seems more obvious with solids..

Frankie is red sable now.. he was black at birth he looks muddy now


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> Shell be 3 in November!!!! Shes fab.. still the boss lol..
> 
> What colour are hes ears?? Although saying that Hush always had cream ears and he is far from cream.. LOL You can get pure white but i dont think it happens often.. they seem to be cream and white.. i really dont know how you can tell. Hush was white at birth.. then ears went cream and i thought oh he'd be cream.. then about 5 months he started developing darker spots.. which Lucy (his owner) thought she'd spilt tea on him and bathed him ahahaha.. anyway hes a parti colour now.. White and Cream.. hes like a glow in the dark white lol....
> 
> ...


God it seems like ages ago she was a puppy but she's only coming 3! 

I'll post a pic of the back of his ears here, I would describe them as pale cream.....








So could he possibly be a white and cream parti too?
I won't mind what shade he ends up, I just love his paleness compared to the girls.
Will u post a pic of Hush?
Omg can't believe he is red sable when he was soooo dark before! Did u keep him??
Also wanted to ask u bout his ears, one has flopped done since I brought him home, it should go back up shouldn't it? X


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I think especially his ears could still get a lot darker. 

Love how fluffy he is .


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I think especially his ears could still get a lot darker.
> 
> Love how fluffy he is .


Really? Do u think just his ears will get a lot darker or his back and all too? 

Ye he's a wee fluff ball


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am just guessing here but I think he will overall stay white but get cream/beige ears. Maybe some small cream/beige patches.
We'll see whether I am right when he is grown up .


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Rocky said:


> I am just guessing here but I think he will overall stay white but get cream/beige ears. Maybe some small cream/beige patches.
> We'll see whether I am right when he is grown up .


Ye that's kinda wat I was thinking, (keeping in mind I've no experience to back this up lol) but i think he will be mostly white too and have light cream ears and maybe faded cream hair on his back.


----------



## SirWallaceChihuahuas (Sep 28, 2012)

HE IS ADORABLE! oh my gosh he is so cute....Congratulations on your new furbaby! That is so sweet of your hubby.


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> God it seems like ages ago she was a puppy but she's only coming 3!
> 
> I'll post a pic of the back of his ears here, I would describe them as pale cream.....
> 
> ...


Has he got any spots in his undercoat?? The back of his ears look quite red but could be my computer??Ear will come back up hes just teething.. dont worry about it.. i know some use those breath right strips to stick them back up.

When Lucy sends me a picture of Hush ill send you it, i havent got an up to date one as havent seen him for about a month  
Yes i kept Frankie  Hes wonderful.. i adore him.. very sweet natured but hes tiny  needs to grow.. his mum was very small until she hit a year old so.. fingers crossed! Was very proud he marked his first tree the other day haha.. he still pees like a girl in the garden LOL love him


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> Has he got any spots in his undercoat?? The back of his ears look quite red but could be my computer??Ear will come back up hes just teething.. dont worry about it.. i know some use those breath right strips to stick them back up.
> 
> When Lucy sends me a picture of Hush ill send you it, i havent got an up to date one as havent seen him for about a month
> Yes i kept Frankie  Hes wonderful.. i adore him.. very sweet natured but hes tiny  needs to grow.. his mum was very small until she hit a year old so.. fingers crossed! Was very proud he marked his first tree the other day haha.. he still pees like a girl in the garden LOL love him


Em dunno actually about his undercoat, I don't honk he has I will check tomorrow, he's on bed at the min lol. Do u mean like darker spots of skin or hair?
I wouldn't say they are red no, I would say they are pale tan/cream so far. 
Should I try breath strips or see how he does on his own?

Awe ok, he sounds lovely :love2: how old is he now? How small is he? Are u showing him?


----------



## ♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥ (Aug 9, 2012)

He is fab 
Im so jealous
I feel like Clio needs a chi brother or sister now
I love him 
Has he got a name yet ??


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Omg so cute!!!


-hyw


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh wow he is too cute!!! I have to say that is pretty much my "dream chi" too! I can't wait to see him grow up (so ya better post tons of pics!)


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

SugarChi said:


> Em dunno actually about his undercoat, I don't honk he has I will check tomorrow, he's on bed at the min lol. Do u mean like darker spots of skin or hair?
> I wouldn't say they are red no, I would say they are pale tan/cream so far.
> Should I try breath strips or see how he does on his own?
> 
> Awe ok, he sounds lovely :love2: how old is he now? How small is he? Are u showing him?


His actually hair the colour of the roots. it looks white in the pic but he looks quite young and still full of puppy coat. I've never had to tape ears.. the pups ears never flopped they were erect from when they opened at 2.5 weeks but i know people who do.. it depends how much it bothers you really.. just a personal preference.

The boys will be 7 months on the 7th October.. Its gone soooooo fast! Hes 3lb 6oz and 6.5 inches tall.. i hate it hes so small really needs to grow.. Yes hes being shown.. he's dwarfed even in minor puppy coat is finally starting to come in and he's having his puppy teeth pulled on Thursday (im very very nervous  ) Daisy loves it when we go away for shows because she gets to stay with my parents and get spoilt rotten.. its like she stands at the door waving hahahaha


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

This is Frankie 









And before he started to get his coat









He's so sweet! I adore him, thinks he can take the world on!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

♥♥clio♥chi♥chi♥♥;981870 said:


> He is fab
> Im so jealous
> I feel like Clio needs a chi brother or sister now
> I love him
> Has he got a name yet ??


Awe thanks! 
Haha yes u def need another, they need siblings lol 
Noooo  still haven't settled on a name yet, I'm terrible! But I will chose one v soon!!!



heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Omg so cute!!!
> 
> -hyw


thank u  



BlueJax said:


> Oh wow he is too cute!!! I have to say that is pretty much my "dream chi" too! I can't wait to see him grow up (so ya better post tons of pics!)


Aw really? My second dream chi after a white LC is a chocolate LC, but I've enough chis now I have to stop!!!
Oh don't worry I will be posting loads of pics!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Kurukulla said:


> His actually hair the colour of the roots. it looks white in the pic but he looks quite young and still full of puppy coat. I've never had to tape ears.. the pups ears never flopped they were erect from when they opened at 2.5 weeks but i know people who do.. it depends how much it bothers you really.. just a personal preference.
> 
> The boys will be 7 months on the 7th October.. Its gone soooooo fast! Hes 3lb 6oz and 6.5 inches tall.. i hate it hes so small really needs to grow.. Yes hes being shown.. he's dwarfed even in minor puppy coat is finally starting to come in and he's having his puppy teeth pulled on Thursday (im very very nervous  ) Daisy loves it when we go away for shows because she gets to stay with my parents and get spoilt rotten.. its like she stands at the door waving hahahaha


Omg he is stunning! I love him, wow he's changed loads hasn't he?! He looks almost like a diff dog. He's so handsome  I think he looks so like his mum doesn't he?! Ach he is just a wee thing! Is that bad for show dogs?? Awe wee Daisy :daisy:

My wee ones roots are the same colour as the rest of him, white, and his skin pink, he reminds me of a white mouse  if I had to guess now I would say he will be mostly white with cream ears and light cream on his back, but wat do I know lol! And yes he's only 9 weeks and has fluffy puppy coat so obv it will change in some way. Ok well I'll give his ears a few weeks and then decide wat to do


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Lordy, he's like a cloud with ears! So adorable!


----------



## Kurukulla (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't know who he looks like LOL I can see similarities with him and lotus but also see some of his relatives from Lotus' side in him but who knows. Yeah small isn't good hell grow to the smaller size of ok but will take a while.

Your boy has lovely coat for his age!!!! Just wait and see what happens with his coat!!! Xx


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

My chi Rico looked the same when I got him at 10 weeks. He got much darker. Now he is a fawn. Congrats!!


----------

